# May I introduce - Ma Deuce



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What? What do you mean she left me behind? 


















Now what? 









Can't find her here either









Oooh, marrow bone but I'll look nicely into the camera. 









Okay, it ain't all that bad. 






















































*...and she settled!* :wub:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Poor girl! Look at those wounds. Glad she found a safe home with you! She is beautiful.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

She's gorgeous, but what in the world happened to her!?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She got nailed by their second dog. Another female and Pit Bull. The owners are really great. I actually like her previous owner a lot. It was very emotional. She felt that it was better for Ma to be re-homed because of the Pit Bull and the reason they re-homed Ma instead of the Pit Bull is because they know the standing of the Pit Bull in the US and don't want her to end up in a kill shelter or in bad hands. 
She asked AbbyK9 (some may still remember her) if she knew somebody, and she recommended me. 

She is very well taken care off. She knows basic obedience, they went a lot of hiking, she listens very very well to her name. She's got enormous drive, she jumped up on the car to get to the Frisbee. High Pain Tolerance, it doesn't bother her a bit and she settled right in. 

The Shepherds are upstairs. I wanted her to be able to settle and concentrate on me. If the others were downstairs, no way she would have settled so quickly.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. 
I hope she continues to heal well.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww poor girl. Glad you ended up with her though, she looks like she is going to be a lot of fun.

Whats your plans for her?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor thing. 

How old is she?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She'll turn one year on 28th of November. 

Crazy how fast it went. I heard about it three days ago and today she moved in. I like her already. I like her drive too. She was definitely a lucky catch. Unbelievable that I got her for free. The vet already transferred everything over into my file, since my vet was the emergency vet on duty. All the vet costs are paid for by her previous owner. I have the shot records, her registration and chip information.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's beautiful, I hope she heals quickly .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww, she's beautiful! Congrats on the new pup! I'm glad she was re-homed properly and was taken care of. She sounds like a fun dog. Can't wait to see pictures of her all healed up.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Suki will also be 1 on November 28th! Beautiful dog, hope she starts healing up soon - not that it will stop her from being a crazy puppy anyways 

Is she a Mal or Mal mix?


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

shes beautiful, thanks for taking her in. She reminds me of my Zoey a lot!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Nicky - Your Zoey is so cute! Our girl is a Mali/GSD also. What a trip they are. The young months were the toughest - we called her the 'Mouthinois' for awhile until she stopped mouthing EVERYTHING.:crazy:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I love her Sandra!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She is very easy to walk too.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful girl. Hope she heals up nicely. Out of curiosity, did she inflict any damage on the pit? Or because she's a pup, did she just not fight back? Poor baby.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

From what I understand, she fought back but did not stand a chance against the Pit, even though they are supposedly the same age.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Was she *only* bit on the legs? Thats sort of curious, I think.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> Was she *only* bit on the legs? Thats sort of curious, I think.


Yes, she was only bit in the legs. I think she was lucky, very very lucky that it's "just" flesh wounds and nothing more serious.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Was she *only* bit on the legs? Thats sort of curious, I think.


She was too fast for the Pitt to get her any other place 
She sure looks little compared to a GSD!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> She was too fast for the Pitt to get her any other place
> She sure looks little compared to a GSD!


She's just 58 pounds. Even smaller than Nala. :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you have a pedigree on her? Any idea how her temperament will be?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> She was too fast for the Pitt to get her any other place
> She sure looks little compared to a GSD!



Well, thats sort of what I wondered, was she running when she got bit? I dont think I've seen a dog _just_ go after the legs of another dog. 

Either way, she is lucky- she sort of looks like a little deer in those last pics. 


What are your plans for her, Mrs. K?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> Well, thats sort of what I wondered, was she running when she got bit? I dont think I've seen a dog _just_ go after the legs of another dog.
> 
> Either way, she is lucky- she sort of looks like a little deer in those last pics.
> 
> ...


They said she was kind of locked on the legs and they had a hard time to get her off. It took them 20 minutes to separate them. The Pit went for the legs, and Ma for the neck. Pretty much like when they play. Maybe it's because they are so young. I think if they were older, it could have been a lot worse. 

I think I'm going to do IPO with her. I can tell she learns superfast. Faster than Nala, she's got the drive, she seems to have a nice grip too. 

Since I'm with the Hampton Group, I'll just take her along and see how it'll work out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In my experience, those bites on the legs are defensive wounds...defense on the Pittie's part. My boxer, built like a pit, goes straight for Jax's throat when they fight. Her intent is to end Jax's life. Jax fights back by biting Sierra's shoulders and legs. With wound on her legs, it implies that the Pit was not trying to kill her or possibly the Pit was defending herself.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> In my experience, those bites on the legs are defensive wounds...defense on the Pittie's part. My boxer, built like a pit, goes straight for Jax's throat when they fight. Her intent is to end Jax's life. Jax fights back by biting Sierra's shoulders and legs. With wound on her legs, it implies that the Pit was not trying to kill her or possibly the Pit was defending herself.


I really don't know what happened, I wasn't there. It would consist with what they said. She went for the throat but her injuries are worse than the Pits. I can't really say, only what she told me.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What could have happened, just from knowing the two of mine, is that they might have been roughhousing and the Pit just clicked and a fight broke out. That's basically the same thing that happened with mine. Indra and Nala were playing, Indra on top of Nala, and then it clicked and they started fighting. Nala defended herself (hence Indra had the leg wounds) whereas Nala was super sore, had wounds inside her mouth but nothing around her neck at all but Indra's wounds weren't half as bad as Ma's are.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that she heals quickly and that her transition into your pack is a successful one. She is a beautiful girl, I was a little saddened of her looking out the window for her previous owner, but I know that it will pass.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She seems like a sweet dog-good luck with her


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Her name should be Bambi, LOL!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just be careful as she may have some residual defensiveness or aggression towards your girls after having been beat up...

You are with the right guy to title her! Marcus is a Mali guy!

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Marcus is awesome. I talked to him before I took her in. If she should be too much and he likes her, he'd take her. But it looks like she fits in nicely, especially since she can settle.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you are playing with fire, personally. 

Indra and Nala will fight, you know that. And you have Yukon. And one of them may not like the new dog. And the new dog might not like them. And you are not suggesting that you will be able to keep them separated permanently if that becomes necessary, just that it is not going to be necessary. 

And your husband doesn't know/hasn't said anything about the new dog, but may be losing his job, and maybe you will have to move back to Germany, and what happens to them? I am not married and can have as many dogs as I like, but if I _was_ married, and my husband brought in a dog without discussing it with me, well, that would indicate a huge problem. Especially if there is stuff going on that means our income/home situation may change big time in a few months. 

And it is really hard when we have all kinds of human adult issues going on, worry about where to live, who lives where, worry about our jobs, etc. The little antennas pick up the charge in the atmosphere. And then when you have a good thing going with three young dogs, adding another young dog into that mix can be toxic. 

I figure there is no hope that you will look into a malinois rescue, or donate her to a K9 training program.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> I think you are playing with fire, personally.
> 
> Indra and Nala will fight, you know that. And you have Yukon. And one of them may not like the new dog. And the new dog might not like them. And you are not suggesting that you will be able to keep them separated permanently if that becomes necessary, just that it is not going to be necessary.
> 
> ...


Selzer, don't worry about it. There are no issues between the four. I know what I'm doing. If I had the slightest hint that it might not work out, I wouldn't have taken onto her, however, I did call Marcus just in case things should go south, which I am sure, they won't. 

As for my husband. He won't say anything, I know that for a fact. We are not going anywhere. His bar is getting lifted and he'll stay in. He's completed two college classes, got a positive counseling and once he completed that leadership class, they will lift the bar. 

As for our relationship, he agreed to go to counseling. 

As for the dogs, I know exactly what I can take onto and what I can't. She fits right in. The reason I've had her in the house alone is because I wanted to see if she can settle. She can. Now the other three are out of the crate and they all settled. They've been in the frontyard together, horsing around. No issues there. 
I fed them together, absolutely no issues either. 

She's got a great temperament and it fits the pack. She's not disruptive or pushy at all. I've handled 15+ dog packs of various breeds and gender in doggie daycare in an area that's smaller than my two yards combined. I'm pretty sure I can handle the four of mine


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I am thinking about Zenzie and the Great Dane. You have known this dog for three days. That isn't time enough to display pack aggression. And we are talking about young females. It doesn't take much to set a bitch off. 

I had Arwen and Jazzy for a couple of months before WWIII. 

But doggy day-care is something I don't know much about. I am not sure how pack dynamics play into it, being away from home, around other dogs and not their owners.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Zenzy was a completely different type of dog. Neither Nala, nor Indra are that type or have any of the same issues Zenzy had, plus it was a very unique situation. 

Both Nala and Indra accompanied me to work each and every day. I've had multiple Fosters in the house, one of them also a little Bitch. 

There was only one dog that did not fit the pack and that was a young Husky Malamute mix that I brought back into his kennel because he was disruptive and like I said, if I should sense the slightest hint that it doesn't work, there is a plan in place.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think a word of caution is unwise and Sue has some good points. I'm glad you have a back up plan in case it doesn't work out with her. 

Jax was great with dogs until I had a foster that attacked her at about the same age as Ma. I"ve been dealing with fear aggression since then. The fact that she went for the Pits neck concerns me given my experience with Jax and Sierra. We haven't had a fight since I went to TX. It was like Sierra's brain reset while we were gone. But we always have to be on our guard. As Lee stated, watch for possible residual aggression from her being attacked.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Jax, this also is the first day right? She's probably still in some discomfort from her bite wounds, new place, new things, kinda like the settling in period.

She's very pretty, will be nice if it works but good that you have a backup plan.

Me? Never again more than two 'witches' in the house, altho the two I have now, exist peacefully and truly like each other, I'd just rather deal with multiple boys


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I don't think a word of caution is unwise and Sue has some good points. I'm glad you have a back up plan in case it doesn't work out with her.
> 
> Jax was great with dogs until I had a foster that attacked her at about the same age as Ma. I"ve been dealing with fear aggression since then. The fact that she went for the Pits neck concerns me given my experience with Jax and Sierra. We haven't had a fight since I went to TX. It was like Sierra's brain reset while we were gone. But we always have to be on our guard. As Lee stated, watch for possible residual aggression from her being attacked.


I know. Ma has absolutely no aggression issues towards the girls, in fact, they are playing behind me, right now. There can always be issues between dogs but if I had felt that she wouldn't fit, I wouldn't have agreed to it. Mine are so used to other dogs in the house, outside, daycare, training, etc. 

Ma has an awesome temperament. Of course there could always be a fight down the road, but that could happen with any dog. 

I have means to separate if absolutely necessary, a plan is in place, but I doubt I'll need any of that at all.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok I gotta ask, why in heck did they name her "ma"? did they call her 'ma'? I dunno, she just doesn't look like a "ma" to me


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Ok I gotta ask, why in heck did they name her "ma"? did they call her 'ma'? I dunno, she just doesn't look like a "ma" to me


 
I'm guessing they are military. ma' duece is a .50 caliber machine gun.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh gotcha,,I kinda like deuce better tho Just reminds me of someone yelling for their "ma" LOL


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep, both husband and wife were military, she just got out after seven years.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ahhh gotcha,,I kinda like deuce better tho Just reminds me of someone yelling for their "ma" LOL


I'm just calling her by her full given name. I know the previous owner called her Ma but I'm already calling her Ma Deuce. :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Getting two dogs to mix ok is usually not an issue. Maybe one in ten or one in twenty will really not get along, I mean after a quick letting the other know that one is the king of the mountain, if anything. 

Getting two bitches to get along is probably less than 1 in 2, and fixing doesn't really help, not after there are issues. Maybe before there are issues, if you fix both of them, so the hormones are not playing into it. But if you have two that might be going into heat, in heat, coming out of heat, etc. They can be happy and playing together for weeks, for months, and one day it's all over. 

Adding more bitches is NOT like multiplication, it is more being exponential. Having three intact bitches who love each other from whom to tomb, never a cross word, (and a cross word can become the end of pleasant relations forever), well, I am not saying it is not possible, but it is a LOT less likely than 3 dogs. I could pick three of my bitches, and put them together and never have a problem. Not an easy choice, but I have studied each of them, and know each of them, and would choose, not all submissive bitches, but one strong leader bitch, and one clearly social butterfly bitch, and one that is clearly happy to be the last on the list, probably with several years apart from each other. Arwen, Babs, Joy would have worked. Unfortunately Arwen is gone now. Jenna, Joy, Hepzibah might work. Hard to say as Hep is only 7 months, she can change a lot in the next 6-8 months. 

With two bitches that are ok together, adding another male can shake the universe. Adding another female, well, I hope it does work out, and I am glad you have a back up.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> I know. Ma has absolutely no aggression issues towards the girls, in fact, they are playing behind me, right now. There can always be issues between dogs but if I had felt that she wouldn't fit, I wouldn't have agreed to it. Mine are so used to other dogs in the house, outside, daycare, training, etc.
> 
> Ma has an awesome temperament. Of course there could always be a fight down the road, but that could happen with any dog.
> 
> I have means to separate if absolutely necessary, a plan is in place, but I doubt I'll need any of that at all.


Exactly how I used to think. Raven has been fostering dogs since she was 7 months old, went to daycare and was socialized like crazy. The last foster I had that was allowed to interact with my pack was here two months and got along great with Raven and Kaiser before he attacked Raven and punctured her leg on both sides and the underside of her snout. 

IME, it takes atleast 2 months for them to really start testing things. People are right to warn you to be careful, especially with a dog that was in a fight just 3 days ago.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, with one exception. I am NOT a beginner. I'm not new to the breed. I know what I can handle and what I can't handle. 

I have a plan in place if needed, it's not like I jumped into this without having thought about the worst case scenario and having three bitches in the house, so I would really appreciate it, if people would just back off. 

They are under constant supervision. If not, they will be separated. I'm not stupid, I'm not new to the breed, I know how to handle packs, I know how to handle bitches, I have two yards to separate the dogs, I have room to separate the dogs. So please, can we just get back to enjoying the pictures?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

And by the way, Ma is already fixed. I don't have to worry about her heat. And when Indra or Nala is in heat, they are always completely separated from each other...just saying...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

All I can say is Yukon is one lucky guy. He has three bitch's to choose from


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> All I can say is Yukon is one lucky guy. He has three bitch's to choose from


Hahahaha, J. that's one way to look at it, isn't it? And one prettier than the other.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying the pictures

She is beautiful...but I think she needs a prettier name...something softer:wub:


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

SukiGirl said:


> Nicky - Your Zoey is so cute! Our girl is a Mali/GSD also. What a trip they are. The young months were the toughest - we called her the 'Mouthinois' for awhile until she stopped mouthing EVERYTHING.:crazy:


Thanks, shes awesome but full of wild energy.... I 100% agree with the "Mouthinois" because we are still trying to get Zoey to stop mouthing EVERYTHING. Worst part is the wife thinks its absolutely hilarious and can't help but laugh at it. Any tips?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nickyb said:


> Worst part is *the wife* thinks its absolutely hilarious and can't help but laugh at it. Any tips?



hey!! When did you get married?? Last time you posted it was "the girlfriend"!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

p.s. the dog's look like they get along GREAT together. I wish Zoey was this good with other dogs.



Jax08 said:


> hey!! When did you get married?? Last time you posted it was "the girlfriend"!


Ehh i call her both, 7 years together.... She just graduated college so it's about that time i spend some cash on a shiny thing.. YIKES!!!!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You will have to tell us about what kind of differences you find between your Mali and GSD's. I am curious to hear about the different personality traits from someone familiar with GSD's. I kind of secretly want a mal but not sure if the breed would be a good fit


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

The night was interesting. She does not like crates at all. Eventually she did settle in the crate and slept but for a moment I thought she would either injure herself or chew her way out but she did calm down. 

As for Mal's settling in the house and the rumor they are GSD's X 100 and just can't settle, it could not be further from the truth. She does settle nicely along with the others. What I can already tell is that she's got one heck of a strong jaw. When we are about to go outside she does the excitement/shivering/talking thingy I've seen with other Mal's and it took me just five minutes to figure out why they are called Maligators. 

I conditioned her on the clicker this morning. She learns crazy fast. It's unbelievable how fast she had figured it out. It's almost like you only have to show her something once and she's got it all figured out. 

This is from last night. 
http://youtu.be/ZLh9Kea7gpU

That's from this morning.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Stop it! You're making me want a Mal even more! I have been looking at breeders for the last two weeks. You're killing me! Hahaha


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

We really had no clue what we were getting ourselves into when we adopted Suki - I had never even heard of the Malinois before we got her. Scary, right?

That being said - she sure did give me a run for my money in the early part of her first year. The mouthing was something we really had to work on with her. From time to time she still had a hard time remembering her 'soft mouth'. Its taken a lot of positive reinforcement to get her used to it. When she was younger she was like an alligator on steroids. Jumping, nipping, herding, snapping her jaw and teeth the whole time!

Nicky - When Suki puts her mouth on me without my permission or if she gets snippy we use the 'clamp' method (our trainer taught us this). I gently will grab the top of her snout with my thumb and wrap the rest of my hand around her mouth and underneath her jaw to 'clamp' her mouth shut. NOT HARD AT ALL - and only for a few seconds. Just some gentle pressure to let her know that her mouth is not welcome on me. When I do this, she usually goes right into a sit and immediately becomes submissive. Its our way of snapping her out of her craziness - like a little "time out!"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> Stop it! You're making me want a Mal even more! I have been looking at breeders for the last two weeks. You're killing me! Hahaha


Nelson laugh: HA! HA! 

Looks like you are going to end up with four dogs as well. And so fast, too. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> That being said - she sure did give me a run for my money in the early part of her first year. The mouthing was something we really had to work on with her. From time to time she still had a hard time remembering her 'soft mouth'. Its taken a lot of positive reinforcement to get her used to it. When she was younger she was like an alligator on steroids. Jumping, nipping, herding, snapping her jaw and teeth the whole time!


Yes, Ma does that too. She's snapping her mouth and it's like "Clap!" "Clap!" "Clap!" when she does it, like an Alligator. 
I could see her doing the herding thing yesterday. She was circling the two girls the whole entire time. When she plays it's "Clap Clap Clap" in the air, but it's not really something I'm worried about, it's something I've expected. 

It's a major plus that she easily settles though but once you get up and you say one word, she's turned on 200%.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Stop it! You're making me want a Mal even more! I have been looking at breeders for the last two weeks. You're killing me! Hahaha


Same here! lol

I have a 1-2 year wait on getting mine. (I'm _trying_ to force myself to wait that long!)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Same here! lol
> 
> I have a 1-2 year wait on getting mine. (I'm _trying_ to force myself to wait that long!)


Yeah I said I wouldn't get my next "working" dog until Mina is around four. She just turned one. I'm in trouble haha

Mrs.K I'm really trying to show self control haha. I will just live vicariously through you


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

My husband and I often say about our girl - She does not have an 'OFF' button! She will wear herself into the ground if you let her. Its up to us to let her know when she's had enough!

Despite all of the difficult times we've had with training in the past - all the work was worth it. She is really bonded to us now. I've never had a pure bred GSD, so I can't speak on it from experience - but having our girl (who is mostly Mali in temperament) has been a challenge but nothing I would trade for the world. She is so smart that sometimes I think she's got more going on in that head of hers than I do:smirk:!

My advice to anyone adopting a Mali: "Buckle up and get ready for a wild ride".


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Yeah I said I wouldn't get my next "working" dog until Mina is around four. She just turned one. I'm in trouble haha
> 
> Mrs.K I'm really trying to show self control haha. I will just live vicariously through you


Yeah, sounds familiar! I said I wouldn't get another "working" dog until Duke and Zira were BOTH over 5. Duke's currently 2.5 and Zira's 1.5. Which, even after adding 1-2 years... that's still not adding up according to my original plans! However, I got passed buying #3 now (the time is not right), by talking myself into just waiting 1-2 more years.

I must have self control.... I must have self control.... 1-2 years!! I'm slowly losing some steam behind this goal..... These threads don't help either! lol :help::crazy:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Yeah, sounds familiar! I said I wouldn't get another "working" dog until Duke and Zira were BOTH over 5. Duke's currently 2.5 and Zira's 1.5. Which, even after adding 1-2 years... that's still not adding up according to my original plans! However, I got passed buying #3 now (the time is not right), by talking myself into just waiting 1-2 more years.
> 
> I must have self control.... I must have self control.... 1-2 years!! I'm slowly losing some steam behind this goal..... These threads don't help either! lol :help::crazy:


My trainer is not helping either. I have been helping her with a board and train she has. A four month old working line GSD. He is so stinking cute! I keep telling her the owners are not going to get him back. Next time I have him out he might just end up in my truck:laugh:. 

Although I really think my next is going to be a Mal. I really want to give them a shot. But who knows. I know I like GSD's so if it aint broke don't fix it right?


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Yes, Ma does that too. She's snapping her mouth and it's like "Clap!" "Clap!" "Clap!" when she does it, like an Alligator.
> I could see her doing the herding thing yesterday. She was circling the two girls the whole entire time. When she plays it's "Clap Clap Clap" in the air, but it's not really something I'm worried about, it's something I've expected.
> 
> It's a major plus that she easily settles though but once you get up and you say one word, she's turned on 200%.


Zoey does this too and it actually frightens people, I believe it's called "clacking" or something like that. When she gets really excited, the teeth will start chattering but she does it LOUD. Every Mali I've met does this though so it's no big deal. 

200% is about right. Zoey and I woke up from a snuggle and regretfully said "Ugh it's raining out, I don't want to go for a walk" BOOM shot out of bed to the front door doing hot laps around the mud room untill I walked upstairs, let her outside and had the Zoomies... all at 5:30 this morning..... can't help but love her.



SukiGirl said:


> Nicky - When Suki puts her mouth on me without my permission or if she gets snippy we use the 'clamp' method (our trainer taught us this). I gently will grab the top of her snout with my thumb and wrap the rest of my hand around her mouth and underneath her jaw to 'clamp' her mouth shut. NOT HARD AT ALL - and only for a few seconds. Just some gentle pressure to let her know that her mouth is not welcome on me. When I do this, she usually goes right into a sit and immediately becomes submissive. Its our way of snapping her out of her craziness - like a little "time out!"


Oh I've been trying this for quite some time now, she doesnt seem to get it and I have to use other means to get her to actually stop clamping on my leg! Slowly it's getting better but she'll only do it when shes really excited or wants to play.... Also whenever me and the wife are laying in bed, she seems to think its play time and starts clamping on us. 

My biggest thing she "clacks or air snaps" right in your face. She's done this from day 1 and I hate it but can never seem to correct it. I guess time to go to clicker training.



KristiM said:


> You will have to tell us about what kind of differences you find between your Mali and GSD's. I am curious to hear about the different personality traits from someone familiar with GSD's. I kind of secretly want a mal but not sure if the breed would be a good fit


I agree with what everyone posted here on Mal's. I'd like to describe them as a GSD on crack and steroids combined. Ex. Princess weighed in at 80lbs most of her life and Zoey weighs in at 65lbs, let me tell you that Zoey is stronger by ALOT, by ALOT I mean on par with my neighbors 80lb purebred Mali. It's hard to really describe exactly what the differences is are between them since they are so similar, but imagine a GSD that needs constant excercise, mind stimulation and what not. AT least with Zoey, I need to exhaust her for me to do anything around the house, you should see my backyard, errr my dirt yard now.

Best part is they don't shed nearly as much as GSD's do. Worst is there is no "OFF" button like SUKIGIRL mentioned.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> My trainer is not helping either. I have been helping her with a board and train she has. A four month old working line GSD. He is so stinking cute! I keep telling her the owners are not going to get him back. Next time I have him out he might just end up in my truck:laugh:.
> 
> Although I really think my next is going to be a Mal. I really want to give them a shot. But who knows. I know I like GSD's so if it aint broke don't fix it right?


That's what I thought too... and I almost ended up with a working like GSD pup! lol! But, I can't help it..... I really want a Mal!! I've been around them so much within this year and I've researched them, talked to some breeders, watched them work at training, a lot of the police K9s we work with here in Orlando are Malis and I LOVE watching them work, I've also watched some KNPV with them. They are just a cool little breed when you are looking at these types of sports! I love their intense focus, they work ability and ethic, they just want to work work work!! Love it!

With us having a ton of little working line GSDs starting their career path.... I'm having a hard time looking away! 

We shall see what ends up here.... (in 1-2 years!) lol


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

The things that I worry about with a mal are them being more sensitive than a GSD and more quirky. I have a GSD right now that is more like most mals I have met than a GSD. He definitely has the drive of a mal and some of the twitchy OCD behaviors that a lot of mals have. But he is NOT a sensitive dog which I like. The main thing that would attract me to a mal is that they are built a lot better for what I do with my dogs (agility) a GSD will just never be as fast no matter how high drive they are because they are too heavy set/big boned. Plus mals are just generally a lot healthier and have better longevity which is a big:thumbup:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok late response here buuut- Oh myyy :wub: Ma Deuce is the most gorgeous mali I've ever seen!!! 

Personally, I don't think I'd ever own one. They're just not for me... But I appreciate their abilities. And I like the looks of some. Ma happens to be quite lovely to me. I love how dark she is 

Congrats, Mrs. K!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok, I missed the fun 8 page discussion and don't have time to go back and read it, but just wanted to say congrats on the mal Mrs. K, she's beautiful, and I'm sure you'll do fine with her. I dearly love my mali as you know and wouldn't trade him for the world.  Quirks and all!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a beauty and crazy for the frisbee. She doesn't really know what to do with a ball on a string but boy is she going for that frisbee. She doesn't think that second and almost sank her teeth into my chest. 

Anyhow, just got a message from my husband on facebook. 



> Who's the new mystery dog with the shaved legs?


Should I tell him that it is "his" welcome home present?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> She is a beauty and crazy for the frisbee. She doesn't really know what to do with a ball on a string but boy is she going for that frisbee. She doesn't think that second and almost sank her teeth into my chest.
> 
> Anyhow, just got a message from my husband on facebook.
> 
> ...


 
Haha yes


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Ooookay. Day three. I'm just getting ready to head out for training but my husband came online so I'm talking to him first. So far he's okay with Ma Deuce. 

As for Ma Deuce. She's slowly getting used to the crate.

Remember when I said that Nala is one of the most affectionate dogs I've ever had? Take that and multiply it by 100 and you have Ma Deuce. 
She jumped on top of the couch and then rested her head on my should. Then she sneakily slipped off of there, laying on top of that, snuggling with me. She wiggled herself onto me and then stayed there as long as I did. 

It is unbelievable, how fast I've become her center of the Universe and she does learn fast, however, we still have to work on those manners. Previous owner might have thought of certain things as cute but I cannot stand it, when I'm typing or eating and I've constantly got a dog jumping up on me because she wants attention. I can tell, it's going to be a bad habit to break and my arm is already scratched and bruised from the constant jumping. 

She seems to be resilient, yet sensitive. So I'm not quite sure how much pressure she can truly take. 

I'll take her to the club with me. 

Oh, btw. hubby said this:


> We're definitely not keeping this dog. I'm fine with you caring for her temporarily but only as long as needed.


In other words... we are keeping her! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> We're definitely not keeping this dog. I'm fine with you caring for her temporarily but only as long as needed.


To break it down for ya'll, that is his way of saying:

Allright, you do what you want anyways, at least make an attempt to find her another place but since you do what you want, you can care for her as long as needed and I know that probably means forever.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Funny how you are intrepreting that


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

holland said:


> Funny how you are intrepreting that


Agreed.

:thinking:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Because I know my husband and he knows me. It's what he always says and then the dog stays.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How is she doing, Sandra?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She went to training with us today and Marcus checked her out. She's definitely detection dog material. She's got an awesome huntdrive and he said anything from drug to bomb dog. I knew she's got the drive, but Marcus is the one actively training detection dogs, so it's good to hear it from somebody that is truly experienced in that area. 

I really really like her but I've got to be realistic in what I'm capable of working. It's not about the space. We've got enough room for four dogs but seriously working three is rough. I abandoned all plans on titling Yukon because I've got to concentrate on Nala and Indra. They are young, Yukon is old, it doesn't make sense to keep obsessing over him and those two come first but it's not fair to Ma Deuce. She needs and wants to be seriously worked and is the type of dog that really wants to please you. 

Today it was pouring down, that's why I only have that short clip from Nala. I was soaked through the jacket, cold and my hands went numb from the coldness, and we kept on working. First Nala, then Indra and I seriously wouldn't have had the nerve to do another dog on top of that. However, she's already attached to me. I think she's still shaken up from the attack and that she moved in. She immediately attached herself to me and boy is she a drama queen when she sees me walk away and she can't follow. It's almost heartbreaking. 

Because of the rain it was only that short of a clip. 
Heeling - YouTube


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Man, I've been meeting Malinois a lot lately. Talked to a member of our park last night with one that is into obedience and protection sports, though she didn't indicate which... her breeder will have a litter on the ground in the spring, and she was pushing me hard on it. Between you and her, I want a Mal as my next dog now! (though definitely not this spring when I have an 8 mo old pup!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My husband got home from deployment yesterday and Ma Deuce immediately started to wrap him around her paw. :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like she won him over. How does he like her?





Mrs.K said:


> My husband got home from deployment yesterday and Ma Deuce immediately started to wrap him around her paw. :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He is in denial but I can tell he likes her, a lot.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow she looks like Mia. I miss that little dog so much!!! I'd adore having such a cuddly dog. She'd definitely keep me on my toes!


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow she knows how to wiggle in. LOL so cute


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Remember when I first got MaDeuce? 

She looked like this:









...and my husband said "We are not keeping this dogs" and was in clear denial over the whole "Yay, I have finally a Malinois." thing. 

Well... 9 months later (wow, has it really been that long, already? Seems like yesterday that she moved in), she's MINE, MINE, ALL MINE and I WON'T GIVE HER UP, EVER! 
































































As you can see, the girls are doing fantastic together.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome *officially* home Ma Deuce! :happyboogie:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, she is absolutely awesome! Love that dog with all my heart.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

